# تكبير مدى اللاسلكي



## دايناميك (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عندي لاسلكي (لعبة أطفال) مداه تقريبا 50 متر وكنت عاوز أعرف لو فيه طريقه ممكن تزود مداه
وإزاي مع العلم أني لست مهندس إتصالات :18: لتبسيط الشرح
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دايناميك (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ساعدوني ياإخواني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Adel (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أعتقد أن موضوع زيادة المدى يعتمد على تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية الداخلية وليس فى وسعك زيادة مداه .. حاول فقط استخدامه فى مكان مفتوح مثل سطح المنزل أو غرفة خالية ليس به عوائق ..

أما العوامل الأخرى المؤثرة على المدة مثل قدرة وتردد البث وتصميم الهوائى فلا يد للمستخدم فيه ..

وأنصحك بوضع رابط للموضوع فى قسم هندسة الاتصالات ..


----------



## دايناميك (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا عرفت أنه يمكن تكبير المدى عن طريق تعديل الدائره الإلكترونيه بإضافة شيء بس مش عارف إزاي وإيه اللي هيضاف
عموما شكرا على إهتمامك ياباشمهندس
وأتمنى من كل من يستطيع المساعده ألا يبخل علينا بعلمه
شكرا


----------



## دايناميك (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ساعدوني ياإخواني 
أنا محتاج الموضوع ده ضروري


----------



## aihamxxxx (10 نوفمبر 2009)

إن زيادة المدى تتعلق حصرا باستطاعة المرسل وبالتالي زيادة استطاعة المدخرات (ولا أقول زيادة المدخرة تزيد المدى) أي أن التعديل على الدارة ما له علاقة بتغيير التردد أو نوع الأمواج او طول الهوائي لأن طول الهوائي متعلق بالتردد (طبعاً في الدارات البسيطة) أما في المحطات الكبيرة كمحطات البث والخليوي فطبعاً لكل عامل أثره 
المهم شوف دارة مضخم الإستطاعة وبدلها مع زيادة تغذيتها


----------



## دايناميك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس aihamxxxx 
بس ممكن تؤللي إسمها في السوق إيه عشان أقدر أجيبها
شكرا مره تانيه


----------

